# ti is time for a chi town meet



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

To all whom live in and around chi town .I propose a meet .this is a great opportunity to jusr meet and greet 
each other face to face. nothing to spectacular just plain fun. think about it they're are still open spaces out here.
1 rule no polotics please... support your local cruze nut .


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm down, I'm located in Hammond in, about 17 miles southeast of Chicago 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

4SidedDie said:


> I'm down, I'm located in Hammond in, about 17 miles southeast of Chicago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App[/QUOTinteresting.
> ...


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I am in. I located Poplar Grove 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm in the SW burbs, but Holiday Season and crap weather fast approach... try this again in Spring and count me in then


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved this to the Events and Meets section. 

I'd be up for this. I was throwing the idea around earlier but never had time to actually organize something. Did anyone have a particular location in mind?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes! I'd make the drive.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in if I'm not working.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Moved this to the Events and Meets section.
> 
> is the
> 
> ...



Great news too get a few more hits .I am in elmhurst a couple of sites come to mind the kohls on Rt 83 or
Community parks close to interstate . friday nights are cruzing near here also.we wil have to decide.convenience


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

There is also a park near my area that a lot of car shows happen around. But it's in northwest Indiana, willing to meet some of you though. Lets make this happen before winter fully kicks in. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I am ready.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm down for a Friday night! I live off 294 and 290 and work in Schaumburg. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Are we doing this anytime soon?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

....


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll be home for Christmas 27th,28th, and 29th...would like to meet up for a bit in Schaumburg if anyone else is down for one of those days!!!


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> I'll be home for Christmas 27th,28th, and 29th...would like to meet up for a bit in Schaumburg if anyone else is down for one of those days!!!


Definitely works for me! I work in Schaumburg til 630. Lets find a place!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm out for pretty much this entire month. Not going to have much free time at all. Way too much work. I'd be open to start planning a date in January though.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm out for pretty much this entire month. Not going to have much free time at all. Way too much work. I'd be open to start planning a date in January though.


Beginning, middle, end?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I am so down! I'm guessing this did not happen yet by lack of posts. Is anyone in particular organizing this?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im in iowa...id like to come, or set up my own meet somehow =]. any suggestions??


----------

